# Madison County Courthouse



## The Barbarian (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Rick50 (Sep 24, 2015)

Like it but needs more drama in the sky.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2015)

sky is fine to me, but the building (and entire scene) need shadows.  There's no dimension or depth here because everything has been flattened by unnatural even lighting.


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree. The building just seems washed out and flat. Also the plants are a bit too vivid a shade of green.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree with all the comments above.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2015)

It's way over processed to me.  Looks more fake than real.

That, and you were only a half hour away from me and didn't stop by for lunch.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 25, 2015)

sorry, and I really mean, sorry

but... this is giving me a headache 

just tooo much


----------



## Designer (Sep 25, 2015)

This HDR shows the architectural detail, but the shot is lacking scale.  Also the low camera position highlights the foreground plant material far too much, IMO.


----------

